# This guy's good!



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

The turkey rap.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

fish on! said:


> The turkey rap. YouTube- The turkey rap.avi


thats just to funny but good


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

slimdaddy45 said:


> thats just to funny but good


X2 hahahahah


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Extremely funny, very entertaining! Thanks for the viewing


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

here are the same two guys doing their turkey calls, in a different video
http://www.break.com/index/*******-turkey-hunting.html


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

both are hilarious, made for a good laugh, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Man im still cracking up those guys are good and hilarious also lol lol lol lol


----------

